# It's a go



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

A big thanks to Ken who came by to check out the car and to those on the forum who checked out the pictures. Ken said it's a viable donor. He also recommended that I convert my carport into a professional garage (that's not what he said, it's what I heard). The work will begin this weekend.


----------

